# How do you like your BBQ?



## ssampier (Apr 3, 2005)

Inspired by the "best burger [place] in the area", I'd like to start a discussion about BBQ. I'm not an expert, but I've yet to experience really good, slowed cooked, baby back ribs or shredded pork in BBQ sauce. I've made some passable ribs by cooking them in the oven for four hours and using a generic bottled sauce on top. Before cooking them I marinated them in the fridge for 24 hours with a rub (not sure the ingredients, my former roomate put it together).

How do you like your BBQ? Wet? Dry?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Apr 3, 2005)

Wet for me. The Outback Steakhouse makes some really good slow cooked ribs smothered in BBQ sauce. I highly recommend trying it if you haven't already.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 3, 2005)

Ya, wet is the way to go.  We have some good barbarque places round here but not like Kansas City or Mephis has.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Wet, I think, is easier to make.  The rub soaks into the meat pretty quickly and you don't have to cook it as long.

I'm all about dry rubs.  Every six months, I do a barbecue for a bunch of friends where I slow-cooked a pork butt for 12 or more hours.  I spend sometimes an hour or more just perfecting the dry rub.  There's an art to it and you have to be super careful with how high the heat is.  Pork fat falls apart at, I think, 197 deg F, so you want to cook it at around 190-200.  Cook it at around 200 for maybe an hour, to kill the bacteria, but leave it at 190 for the rest of the time so you don't lose too much moisture.

And be creative with the rub.  Lots of people use sugar, but there's something to be said about a more complex flavor.  I like using a large variety of spices and herbs and then throwing some lemon or other fruits in to cook with the meat.


----------



## Gadodel (Apr 3, 2005)

Dry.

Builds a thirst.

I like my ale.


----------



## ssampier (Apr 3, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Wet for me. The Outback Steakhouse makes some really good slow cooked ribs smothered in BBQ sauce. I highly recommend trying it if you haven't already.




Sounds good. I live in the stix of Utah, so I'll have to wait until I go into the city (Salt Lake City to be exact). Outback must be an odd place, they never seem to get any love. Everytime I hear about Outback it's someone making fun of it, yet all my local friends rave about it.

If I had the talent and the gumption, I'd start my own BBQ place. But alas, I can barely cook for myself


----------



## Crothian (Apr 3, 2005)

Outback is good, not the best I've had but I've yet to have a bad meal there.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Apr 3, 2005)

I'll take my barbeque how I can get it. As a rule, I prefer less sweet sauces, and typically use copious amounts of hot sauce


----------



## Torm (Apr 3, 2005)

Mongolian.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 3, 2005)

I like my bbq wet, with sweeter/tangy sauces.

We just tried a new place tonight called Smokey Bones.  Was good food.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 3, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I like my bbq wet, with sweeter/tangy sauces.
> 
> We just tried a new place tonight called Smokey Bones.  Was good food.




We have one of those around here and it was not so good......


----------



## Darrin Drader (Apr 3, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Mongolian.




Hey, that's exactly what I ended up having for dinner tonight.

I took a generous helping of sliced beef, added a heaping of noodles, some sliced green bell peppers, cilantro, and white onion slices. I then added two scoops of minced garlic, three scoops of burgandy wine, a couple scoops of mongolian sauce, a couple scoops of house BBQ, and a scoop of sesame oil. Add to that a scoop of hot oil and a couple generous scoops of their house BBQ while it was cooking and it came out absolutely delicious!


----------



## megamania (Apr 3, 2005)

Southern vermont ...their idea of a Bar BQ is putting ketchup on it with chili powder.

sigh....how long has it been since I traveled to the south?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 3, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Southern vermont ...their idea of a Bar BQ is putting ketchup on it with chili powder.
> 
> sigh....how long has it been since I traveled to the south?



Odd.  I was told that New England barbecue uses honey mustard sauces.

Maybe it was just Connecticut, though.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 3, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> We have one of those around here and it was not so good......




Chains do tend to differ slightly.  I've had decent Outback (one in Albany) and not so decent Outback (down in Daytona, Fl).  Hell, on a much smaller scale, the Cajun Cafe in Scotia is rather good while the one in Albany (about 20-25 miles away) is not.


I can't remember the name of the place or the street, but I found a nice little diner-type ribs place in Decatur, GA a couple years ago.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 3, 2005)

With beer! Of course.

Seriously, i like it wet. I really like sweet and spicy BBQ sauces.


----------



## megamania (Apr 3, 2005)

When I want BarBQ I do it myself.  The places around here don't make good Bar BQ's.

Take about 2 dozen country ribs, boil for three hours until they are plump and coming off the bone.  Then allow to cool.  bake with your favorite sause (I lean towards terayaki) [sp] and serve with steak fries and corn on the cob (summer favorite).

And yes Sir Osis, Coors light to wash it down.

Then a nap.  Summertime- nap in hammock.  Fly 92 in on the radio.   ahhhhh....


----------



## Greylock (Apr 3, 2005)

Wet. Give me a pulled-pork shoulder sammich any day, with a tangy Memphis sauce (key ingredients, black-strap molasses, plenty of hot sauce, and a touch of whiskey.) But I'm also inordinately fond of North Carolina barbeque as well, which is very basic in the cooking process. Little is done to the beastie while being cooked. The meat falls off the bones and is finely shredded,  then a very watery light vinegar, pepper and hot sauce mixture is applied. South Carolina is good too, but much more vinegary than NC.

Memphis still rules the roost, but I consider the two types to be generally different foodstuffs.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 3, 2005)

Eastern North Carolina barbeque is the only true barbeque. All others are a pale imitation of the real thing.   
(not that that ever stops me from eating any kind of BBQ... it's just the best)

Growing up in upstate NY, barbeque was what we did to hot dogs, hamburgers, and chicken outside on the grill. After meeting a nice southern girl from VA, I was shown the error of my ways.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Apr 3, 2005)

IMO, the KC area (Gates, Smokehouse, and Arthur Bryants specifically) have the best BBQ around.  There's another place new to the KC area called Perry Foster's (the original was in Warrensburg, MO) that is pretty darn good also.  In fact, Hank Williams Jr has been known to fly in to get some of Perry's excellent ribs.  

I ate at a BBQ in Seattle.  I don't remember the name except they said that they served "World Famous BBQ".  I figured I'd give it a shot.  Compared to what I can get here at home, it sucked horribly.  

Kane


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Apr 3, 2005)

My favorite is dry shredded pork with a variety of sauces I can play with.  My favorite sauces are the tangy, slightly spicy kind.


----------



## Greylock (Apr 3, 2005)

What part of Missouri do you live in? As famous as KC Q is, the folks in St.Louis haven't the foggiest idea of what to do with a piece of pork. In fact, when I lived there it didn't take me long to find a joint on the northside of town that called itself "Memphis Best BBQ" or somesuch. Blech. Ick. It was ribs with honey/ketchup on top. And ribs ain't top-of-the-line BBQ, IMHO.


----------



## Maldur (Apr 3, 2005)

I like my BBQ made by Piratecat, that pulled pork is still in my memory as great food


----------



## Crothian (Apr 3, 2005)

Ya, PC made some really good food.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 3, 2005)

Maldur said:
			
		

> I like my BBQ made by Piratecat, that pulled pork is still in my memory as great food






MMMMMM....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 3, 2005)

Maldur said:
			
		

> I like my BBQ made by Piratecat, that pulled pork is still in my memory as great food




Oh yeah.  And I don't even like mustard.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Apr 3, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> What part of Missouri do you live in? As famous as KC Q is, the folks in St.Louis haven't the foggiest idea of what to do with a piece of pork. In fact, when I lived there it didn't take me long to find a joint on the northside of town that called itself "Memphis Best BBQ" or somesuch. Blech. Ick. It was ribs with honey/ketchup on top. And ribs ain't top-of-the-line BBQ, IMHO.



 I live in Inpdependence, which is part of the KC metro area.  IMO, this is THE place to live for great BBQ.  My hometown of Marshall (an hour east of KC) has a great BBQ joint as well called Pit Stop.  The place isn't much (just an old house converted into a restaurant), but they serve some of the best shredded ham and beef sandwiches going.  The big three out here are Gates, Arthur Bryant's, and The Smokehouse.  Now that Perry Foster has moved up here, I'd really have to put him on the list as well.  It'll just take some time for people to find out about him.  

Kane


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 3, 2005)

I had a bratwurst dog last night night. My dad grilled 'em up and put just a touch of BBQ sauce on 'em. Oh man, it was sooo good.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Apr 3, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Eastern North Carolina barbeque is the only true barbeque. All others are a pale imitation of the real thing.
> (not that that ever stops me from eating any kind of BBQ... it's just the best)
> 
> Growing up in upstate NY, barbeque was what we did to hot dogs, hamburgers, and chicken outside on the grill. After meeting a nice southern girl from VA, I was shown the error of my ways.




I've had BBQ from Kansas, from Texas, from the Northeast (mostly chains, but a couple of decent mom&pop places) and from North Carolina.  I do have to say that the best I had was in NC.  I keep trying to get business trips down that way so I can get some more of it, but somehow they always get cancelled.

As for how I like it, I like it wet, a little bit sweet, with a decent smoke flavor and some good zing.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 3, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Oh yeah.  And I don't even like mustard.





Yeah, can't stand mustard either, but that was damn good pork!


----------



## Greylock (Apr 4, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> ...they serve some of the best shredded ham and beef sandwiches going.




Heretic! Slander and lies! Burn the witch! 

Barbequed cow? Harrumph. As if. You don't barbeque cow. Any fool can tell you that. And I believe I just did.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Apr 4, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Heretic! Slander and lies! Burn the witch!
> 
> Barbequed cow? Harrumph. As if. You don't barbeque cow. Any fool can tell you that. And I believe I just did.



 oh, I said it, and I stand by it!!!  MWUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

Kane  (Evil Master of the Grill)


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Apr 4, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> What part of Missouri do you live in? As famous as KC Q is, the folks in St.Louis haven't the foggiest idea of what to do with a piece of pork. In fact, when I lived there it didn't take me long to find a joint on the northside of town that called itself "Memphis Best BBQ" or somesuch. Blech. Ick. It was ribs with honey/ketchup on top. And ribs ain't top-of-the-line BBQ, IMHO.




I lived it St. Louis for a year, and I was appalled at the lack of good bbq.  It took us 8 months before we found a place (Bandanas, out in Town and Country).  It was good AND they served sweet tea!!!! Woot!  I lived in Rock Hill, and there was a Memphis' Best in Maplewood... and it was AWFUL.

And catfish...don't even get me started on the impossibility of finding a good catfish joint.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Apr 4, 2005)

I've found if you want to get good catfish, you need to go to a smaller town and find the dingiest place possible.  LeMare's in Sedalia was like that.  It wasn't dirty, but the place gave that impression.  They had awesome catfish, crayfish, and good cajun cooking.

Kane


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Apr 4, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> I've found if you want to get good catfish, you need to go to a smaller town and find the dingiest place possible.  LeMare's in Sedalia was like that.  It wasn't dirty, but the place gave that impression.  They had awesome catfish, crayfish, and good cajun cooking.
> 
> Kane




Yeah... we found a pretty good place down in Festus.  I'm back home in Arkansas now, and the best catfish joint in the state is about 4 blocks from where I live!  And speaking of cajun, when I lived in Rock Hill, there was this little place tucked in behind a gas station near where I lived.  Not even a sign in the window to advertise it as a restaurant, but they made the best gumbo I've ever eaten.


----------



## jgbrowning (Apr 4, 2005)

I like the veggie kind.....


Ok, I'll leave now...


joe b.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 4, 2005)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> I like the veggie kind.....
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll leave now...
> ...





Aspericus BBQ just doesn't tast right Joe, sorry.....


----------



## Dagger75 (Apr 4, 2005)

Mmmm  Hungry now 

Outback is alright,  here in Tampa the home of Outback we have a few.  Not my favorite.  We got a bunch of other ones,  Remingtons, Longhorns, and few other mom and pop types.

 Smokey Joes I didn't care for.

 I also like my BBQ wet.

We have those Sonnie BBQ places around here, they aren't that bad.


----------



## Shemeska (Apr 4, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Eastern North Carolina barbeque is the only true barbeque. All others are a pale imitation of the real thing.




Amen. Other things may be good, but they're not BBQ. They're just something claiming to be BBQ. It must be pork, and it must be vinegar based.

And let's not even talk about that mustard based abomination from SC.


----------



## GlassJaw (Apr 4, 2005)

Someone asks about BBQ and people mention Outback?  Yikes, that's just sad.


----------



## Mystery Man (Apr 4, 2005)

I lean towards dry.


----------



## diaglo (Apr 4, 2005)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> Amen. Other things may be good, but they're not BBQ. They're just something claiming to be BBQ. It must be pork, and it must be vinegar based.
> 
> And let's not even talk about that mustard based abomination from SC.





w3rd.


----------



## Greylock (Apr 4, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> I've found if you want to get good catfish, you need to go to a smaller town and find the dingiest place possible.




I've found good catfish in more towns than I've found good bbq. Best Cajun catfish I ever have eaten was in Milwaukee, of all places. Best standard, fatty deep-fried catfish I've found in the Midwest was just north of St. Louis, bbq wasteland not-withstanding. Search out The Fin Inn on the River Road in Grafton, Illinois. Well worth the trip.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for the tip, Greylock.  My fiance is from StL, so we may just have to jaunt across the river to eat.

Kane


----------



## Kanegrundar (Apr 4, 2005)

All this talk about BBQ and catfish is making my salad look like crap...

Kane


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 4, 2005)

Kansas City has the best barbecue. I miss it a lot. If there's anything to miss about Kansas City. Well, that's it.

I ate at a barbecue place here in Richmond. It was "memphis" style barbecue, as the name Memphis is part of the name of the restaurant.

Anyway, I skimmed the menu, and saw cole-slaw, which I hate, so I said, "I'll have the sammich, and can you sub fries for the cole slaw?"  

So then she said, "well, it comes with fries. The cole-slaw comes on the sandwich. Do you not want the cole-slaw on the sandwich?"

me: "Good Lord, NO!" 

Who ever heard of putting cole-slaw on a barbecue sandwich?!  That was the craziest thing I'd ever heard of.

Well, up until I had some fettucine chicken alfredo yesterday, and they put almonds in it.  Almonds?  In fettucine chicken alfredo?  What's the world coming to?  Ridiculous.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Apr 4, 2005)

I had to double-take on that one.  Cole slaw on a sandwich?!?!?  That's a new one on me.  I guess every place is different, but I would think that some thing would universally make a person think "What the heck?"!!!

Kane


----------



## Mystery Man (Apr 4, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Who ever heard of putting cole-slaw on a barbecue sandwich?!  That was the craziest thing I'd ever heard of.
> .




Every po' boy I've ever had came with coleslaw in the sammich. Its goooooood!


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 4, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Heretic! Slander and lies! Burn the witch!
> 
> Barbequed cow? Harrumph. As if. You don't barbeque cow. Any fool can tell you that. And I believe I just did.



Of course you do.  Beef brisquet is the best BBQ, cooked for hours with a nice wet sauce or dry rub either one (although I still want to _eat_ it with sauce regardless of how it's cooked.

I despise sweet BBQ sauces with a passion.  Same as I despise putting sugar in spaghetti sauce.  Sugar just doesn't belong with meat.


----------



## Henry (Apr 4, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> So then she said, "well, it comes with fries. The cole-slaw comes on the sandwich. Do you not want the cole-slaw on the sandwich?"
> 
> me: "Good Lord, NO!"
> 
> Who ever heard of putting cole-slaw on a barbecue sandwich?!  That was the craziest thing I'd ever heard of.




Not bad, actually - though better on hot dogs than BBQ.



> Well, up until I had some fettucine chicken alfredo yesterday, and they put almonds in it.  Almonds?  In fettucine chicken alfredo?  What's the world coming to?  Ridiculous.



I prefer Cashews, myself.


----------



## MetalBard (Apr 4, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> I had to double-take on that one.  Cole slaw on a sandwich?!?!?  That's a new one on me.  I guess every place is different, but I would think that some thing would universally make a person think "What the heck?"!!!
> 
> Kane




Ever had a Reuben or any of its derivatives?  And that's a good sandwich... mmm...

Does anyone have any recommendations for a good BBQ joint in the Northern Virginia, DC, Maryland area.  I especially like ribs.

Speaking of ribs, some of the best ribs I've ever had were at P.F. Chiang's.  It was an appetizer called five-spice ribs or something like that.  The second best rack of ribs I've ever had was at the Porthole Pub in Massachusetts (Lynn, I think).  You can get good BBQ out that way, just not at any place that claims to be BBQ.

Oh, and I'm surprised some poor fool hasn't mentioned the McRib yet...


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 4, 2005)

I like my barbaque sweet, spicey, and hot. If I my nose is not running when I am through... put 'er back.

I will give and amen to the Smokey Bones restaurant. Their Howlling Hot Sauce is AWSOME!!! 

Grilled shrimp rocks!!! 
I love Chicken Alfredo... when I was in Prague I ate at an outdoor cafe with a friend of min and I tried a dish called Alla Lutsiana (fogive the spelling) Wow, it was better than any alfredo I had ever tasted.. creamy and wonderful....

I am not hot (pun intended) on the taste vinegar based sauces. If the vinegar is very light  OK, but anything that can even be moderately described as having string vinegar taste I will not like.


----------



## Greylock (Apr 4, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Who ever heard of putting cole-slaw on a barbecue sandwich?!  That was the craziest thing I'd ever heard of.




All my northern friends always freaked over that. I don't get it. It's not so different from eating Polish sausage with sauer kraut. Try the slaw sometime, die_kluge. It'll be a pleasant suprise.


----------



## Greylock (Apr 4, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> All this talk about BBQ and catfish is making my salad look like crap...




Muahahahahaha, indeed.   Think I'll mosey over to Topps BBQ for lunch today. Gee,  I can taste it already...


----------



## Torm (Apr 4, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> So then she said, "well, it comes with fries. The cole-slaw comes on the sandwich. Do you not want the cole-slaw on the sandwich?"



I'm from Missouri, transplanted to South Carolina, and I had requested "no cole slaw" every time I got a BBQ sandwich around here. Up until one day when one of my uncles said he would bring lunch to us at the store I worked at. I asked for a BBQ sandwich, and of course, good sandlapper that he is, he brought it with slaw. Not wanting to offend, I ate it anyway, thinking I would have to force myself through it. It was very good - and since, I get the slaw every time.

I'm not sure what Henry is on about with having it on hot dogs, though - ketchup, mustard, and/or cheese, please, or maybe some left over Manwich or taco meat.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 4, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Same as I despise putting sugar in spaghetti sauce.




Actually, if you put just a small amount of sugar in spagetti sauce (1/2-1 teaspon or so), it cuts the acidity but you don't taste the sugar (you don't want to use it to affect the sauces flavor, just to cut the acid).  I never would have believed it until I tried it (I used to think it was wrong, too), and it worked wonders for the heartburn my wife used to get everytime she had homemade spagetti sauce.


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 4, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> All my northern friends always freaked over that. I don't get it. It's not so different from eating Polish sausage with sauer kraut. Try the slaw sometime, die_kluge. It'll be a pleasant suprise.



I bet many of your southern friends would be too.   

And it is vastly different from Polish sausage with saurkraut.  For one thing, everyone knows you're supposed to eat *German* sausage with saurkraut.      For another thing, sauerkraut is actually good while cole slaw is wretched.


----------



## Torm (Apr 4, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> For another thing, sauerkraut is actually good while cole slaw is wretched.



Depends on whether the cole slaw is made right - I like KFC cole slaw, for example - and whether the sauerkraut is made by a senile little old lady in the apartment directly below yours who leaves it on all day until it stinks up the entire complex. Like used to happen to me at least once a month back when I lived in Dwight, IL. I'm of German descent, and it was enough to make _me_ a sour Kraut, I'll tell ya that. ::groucho::


----------



## nakia (Apr 4, 2005)

I have to weigh in here.

I grew up in Northeastern South Carolina, fairly close to the NC state line.  Pulled pork with a vinegar sauce is my bar-b-que standard, by which all others are measured.  Radd Dew's Bar-B-Que (in Conway, South Carolina, my home town and about 15 miles from Mytle Beach) is the Platonic Form of Bar-B-Que joints.  All you can eat buffet and it's only open Friday and Saturday nights.  In the winter, they are open on Thursday nights as well, where they have chitterlings (chitlins) on the buffet.

This is not to say I am not appreciative of other forms of Que.  Maurice Bessinger's restaurant's in Columbia, SC introduced me to the mustard-based sauce often associated with South Carolina.  I like it, but it's not one I go out of my way to find.  It's much better on chicken than pork or beef.  That, and Mr. Bessinger and I disagree fundamentally on politics.

Then, I moved to Texas -- home of the grilled beef brisket and a slightly smoky tomato based sauce with a little heat to it.  I was skeptical at first, but now love brisket, if cooked properly (a loooooong time on the grill with a dry rub, then adding the sauce after it's cut).

The best ribs I have ever had were from Fat Matt's Rib Shack, in Atlanta, Georgia.  Good, good stuff.  Pork ribs slow cooked with a bit of wet, tomato based sauce.  Yum.

I have yet to find bar-b-que worth a damn in Virginia.  In DC, however, there are two places I like.  The first is Old Glory in Georgetown.  They slow cook the meat with very light spices, then give you a variety of sauces on your table to pour over your pulled chicken, pork, or beef.  This lets you try out a variety of sauces from different parts of the country - they have a vinegar sauce, a mustard sauce, a Kansas City smoky tomato sauce, a Texas sauce, etc.  While the sauces are not the best in the world (especially compared to the sauce you would actually get in those places), they are all pretty good.  DC also has Capital-Q, which ic on the edge of Chinatown near the MCI center.  Very good brisket -- the owner/chef is a native Texan and knows what he's doing.  The only wierd thing was the brisket is served over rice, which was a little odd -- maybe the Chinatown influence.

And while I love Outback, if the best bar-b-que you have ever had is from there, then I feel for you.


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 4, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Actually, if you put just a small amount of sugar in spagetti sauce (1/2-1 teaspon or so), it cuts the acidity but you don't taste the sugar (you don't want to use it to affect the sauces flavor, just to cut the acid).  I never would have believed it until I tried it (I used to think it was wrong, too), and it worked wonders for the heartburn my wife used to get everytime she had homemade spagetti sauce.



See, I can buy that.  Although I _like_ the acidic flavor of things that are acidic.  I go out of my way to _add_ acid to my food.  I squeeze fresh limes on everything that I can.  I add hot peppers, fresh or dried, or hot sauce, to most of what I eat.

So I still have no interest in sugar, or honey or anything else like that being added to my meat.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 4, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> I have yet to find bar-b-que worth a damn in Virginia.




OK, before you move, we're taking a trip across the mountains to Waynesboro and I'm taking you to a bbq place over there that Laura & I found. Not the holy grail of bbq, but pretty damn good. The best around C'ville by a long shot.


----------



## MetalBard (Apr 4, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> I have to weigh in here.
> 
> I grew up in Northeastern South Carolina, fairly close to the NC state line.  Pulled pork with a vinegar sauce is my bar-b-que standard, by which all others are measured.  Radd Dew's Bar-B-Que (in Conway, South Carolina, my home town and about 15 miles from Mytle Beach) is the Platonic Form of Bar-B-Que joints.  All you can eat buffet and it's only open Friday and Saturday nights.  In the winter, they are open on Thursday nights as well, where they have chitterlings (chitlins) on the buffet.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the recommendations!  I've been finding myself in Georgetown and in the vicinity of Chinatown a lot recently, so I'm sure I'll get around to trying both.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Apr 4, 2005)

BBQ is not so popular here in South Florida, but I wish it was.


----------



## Greylock (Apr 4, 2005)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> BBQ is not so popular here in South Florida, but I wish it was.




Ah, but you have easy access to Jerk chicken. Most of the rest of us have none, and it's a tasty treat on it's own. You oughta try it with cole slaw sometime, though.


----------



## Boojum (Apr 5, 2005)

Living in California my whole life, I've probably missed out on the truly great barbecue places.  My favorite is a place called Armadillo Willy's, a small chain with several locations throughout Silicon Valley.  As you might expect from the name, it's Texas-style, with the tomato-based sauce.  I've tried the North Carolina vinegar-based sauce once on a trip back east, and liked it as a novelty, but prefer the Texas style overall.

I agree with the general consensus on Outback.  Their steaks are pretty good (though I've certainly had better), but the barbecue is just adequate.


----------



## Dragonhelm (Apr 5, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> IMO, the KC area (Gates, Smokehouse, and Arthur Bryants specifically) have the best BBQ around.  There's another place new to the KC area called Perry Foster's (the original was in Warrensburg, MO) that is pretty darn good also.  In fact, Hank Williams Jr has been known to fly in to get some of Perry's excellent ribs.




Yep, I've eaten at Perry Foster's in the 'Burg before.  Haven't been to the new location yet.

Gates is fantastic.  Smokehouse and Arthur Bryant's is okay.  Trivia note, Harry S. Truman ate at Bryant's.

Then there's KC Masterpiece and Smokin' Joes.  Fiorella's Jack Stack BBQ has the best beans.  

I have to say, though, that the best place in KC is Smokin' Guns.  Those guys put on a dry rub that make it so good and juicy that you don't need sauce.  And their sauce is great!





			
				Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> I live in Inpdependence, which is part of the KC metro area.  IMO, this is THE place to live for great BBQ.




Preach the word, brother!  

I live in Lee's Summit, btw.    



> The big three out here are Gates, Arthur Bryant's, and The Smokehouse.  Now that Perry Foster has moved up here, I'd really have to put him on the list as well.  It'll just take some time for people to find out about him.




I'd say the really big ones (as far as name recognizability) are Gates, Arthur Bryant's, and KC Masterpiece.


----------



## Mercule (Apr 5, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> I live in Inpdependence, which is part of the KC metro area. IMO, this is THE place to live for great BBQ. My hometown of Marshall (an hour east of KC) has a great BBQ joint as well called Pit Stop. The place isn't much (just an old house converted into a restaurant), but they serve some of the best shredded ham and beef sandwiches going. The big three out here are Gates, Arthur Bryant's, and The Smokehouse. Now that Perry Foster has moved up here, I'd really have to put him on the list as well. It'll just take some time for people to find out about him.




Amen.  My folks lived in Liberty when I was born.  While I don't remember living there, we often travelled back to the area when I was growing up.  Arthur Bryant's is the standard by which I measure BBQ.

Wet, dry, I don't care as long as it's spicy.  Sweet BBQ is an abomination -- actually sweet tomato sauce of any stripe (ketchup, spagetti, pizza, etc.) is just nasty.  It should have nice, bold flavor and a bit of zing.

The thing that amazes me is how unfortunate the BBQ is on the other side of the state, in St. Louis.  My wife hails from there and she gave me some of "the best" BBQ.  It tasted like ketchup -- better ketchup than most, but still ketchup, which is something I don't eat (sweet + tomato sauce = ick).


----------



## Dragonhelm (Apr 5, 2005)

Mercule said:
			
		

> The thing that amazes me is how unfortunate the BBQ is on the other side of the state, in St. Louis.  My wife hails from there and she gave me some of "the best" BBQ.  It tasted like ketchup -- better ketchup than most, but still ketchup, which is something I don't eat (sweet + tomato sauce = ick).




There is a place in St. Louis (and I forget its name) that has 6 types of BBQ sauce, including St. Louis style, KC style, Carolina, Texas, etc.  I thought that was a neat novelty, and they didn't do bad on the KC style, but it didn't have that certain zing.

I'll have to disagree on the sweet sauce.  I like my sweet and mild.  Then again, if you ever want to cure a cold, go to Rosedale's.  They have a spicy sauce that'll have you in good health in no time.  

Damn, I'm hungry...


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Apr 5, 2005)

MetalBard said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any recommendations for a good BBQ joint in the Northern Virginia, DC, Maryland area.  I especially like ribs.




I went to one BBQ place in Georgetown that was pretty good when I was there on business - Old Glory All American Barbeque.


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 5, 2005)

Mercule said:
			
		

> Wet, dry, I don't care as long as it's spicy.  Sweet BBQ is an abomination -- actually sweet tomato sauce of any stripe (ketchup, spagetti, pizza, etc.) is just nasty.  It should have nice, bold flavor and a bit of zing.



Hallelujah!  Praise the Lord!

Err.. sorry.  Got a bit excited there.  But I totally agree.  Sweet tomato sauce is the root of all evil.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for reminding me about some of the other BBQ joints in town, Dragonhelm.  

I'm not as much of a fan of KC Masterpiece since they went big.  It just isn't the same now.  It's still good, but not as good as it used to be.

(Off topic) Dragonhelm, could you email me at kanegrundar AT gmail DOT com.  I've got a couple questions about good game shops in the area.  (I'm driving to Raytown to buy books now.)

Kane


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 5, 2005)

Dragonhelm said:
			
		

> Damn, I'm hungry...



Me too...    Wonder where I can pick up some decent lunch today?


----------



## Dragonhelm (Apr 5, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> Thanks for reminding me about some of the other BBQ joints in town, Dragonhelm.




No prob.  Another good one is Bates City BBQ, which is a bit east on I-70.  Great sauce, good food, and the best prices you can find.



> (Off topic) Dragonhelm, could you email me at kanegrundar AT gmail DOT com.  I've got a couple questions about good game shops in the area.  (I'm driving to Raytown to buy books now.)




Just sent you an e-mail.


----------



## Torm (Apr 5, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Me too...    Wonder where I can pick up some decent lunch today?



BD's. Duh. 

Or maybe Arby's.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks, Dragonhelm!

I've smelled Bates driving by, but I've never gotten around to stopping.  I may just have to get dinner from there tonight!

Kane


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 5, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> BD's. Duh.
> 
> Or maybe Arby's.



D'oh!  Good call!  I had Arby's just a day or two for dinner, though.  Because my wife was a shift manager there when we first got married, I can only get Arby's so often anymore before it wears on me.  I used to eat it several times a week.

I also just set up a Bangkok 96 lunch with a buddy of mine for later this week; my favorite Thai food restaurant locally.  And I'm bugging another friend of mine to get out to Miller's Bar for their greasy burgers on a grill that's never been cleaned in 30 years of operation.[size=-1]TM[/size]

[sigh]  Discussions on this off-topic forum are causing me to gain weight.


----------



## nakia (Apr 5, 2005)

*Mutton!*

I am ashamed I forgot to mention bar-b-qued mutton in my previous post.  The only place I have ever had it is in Owensboro, Kentucky.  I was born there and my grandparents lived there for a long time.  There are two resturaunts - Old Hickory and Moonlite.  Both serve pulled (they call it chopped) mutton in a sauce that is sort of vinegar meets tomato.  Very, Very good.  When my brother and I went back last summer for some family business we took a cooler and brought back five pounds of the stuff.  I love it, but some people are skeptical of bar-b-qued sheep.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Apr 5, 2005)

I've never had BBQ'ed mutton, but I'd give it a shot.  

I once had some deer burger just sitting in the freezer, so I made burgers out of it with a mixture of KC Masterpiece Mesquite, Oklahoma Joe's Hog and Yard Bird Rub (excellent), and a little Montreal Steak Spice.  It took the gaminess out of the meat, but didn't take out all of the good flavor.  Now I have deer burgers on the grill a lot when I used to not touch the stuff at all.

Kane


----------

